# Royale Capital



## jedstar (13 September 2010)

Does anyone know about this firm they are self manage super fund org, are they the real deal or another scam?


----------



## lacto (3 November 2010)

just been through the phone call email follow up process. these guys are a real "bargain" I will get my own personal wealth consultant and be generating at "least " 25 % p.a on my money . I asked why he was wasting time cold calling me when he could instead be busy generating his own 25 % and got the usual rubbish . Thei address of HOPE ISLAND is probably very apt. 
my own consultant would have cost $3900 upfront . Who needs Nigerians,  here is the dinki di aussie version


----------



## ducatijim (23 March 2011)

I've just been through the whole sales pitch with this mob they wanted $5000 to sign up and $1300 a year! All the promises made but no guarantees, and I too asked the question, "if you can earn 25% on your investments what the hell are you doing wasting your time on the phone trying to talk me into doing it to?" I'd be selling my house for $400,000 invest it at 25% and sit back and make $100,000 a year! (Yea, right).
In all honesty, if something sounds too good to be true..............................


----------



## malkay (7 April 2011)

ducatijim said:


> I've just been through the whole sales pitch with this mob they wanted $5000 to sign up and $1300 a year! All the promises made but no guarantees, and I too asked the question, "if you can earn 25% on your investments what the hell are you doing wasting your time on the phone trying to talk me into doing it to?" I'd be selling my house for $400,000 invest it at 25% and sit back and make $100,000 a year! (Yea, right).
> In all honesty, if something sounds too good to be true..............................




I'd love to hear from someone who has actually signed. up. They claim to have thousands of members but seems they only started last year. I asked for more examples than they show you in the demo, but none so far are forthcoming.


----------



## beattie (19 August 2011)

malkay said:


> I'd love to hear from someone who has actually signed. up. They claim to have thousands of members but seems they only started last year. I asked for more examples than they show you in the demo, but none so far are forthcoming.




I am also looking at Royale Capital for SMSF sounds good, but does anyone know someone who is with them. do they come up with the goods. Have tried to research them, but so far all I got is registration date was 24/5/2010 and is current. 
did Malkay go any further? would like any info on them.


----------



## Julia (19 August 2011)

Good Lord, Beattie, isn't what is already on this thread enough to deter you from this outfit?
It's difficult to reconcile someone who has sufficient funds to be starting a SMSF being vulnerable to some of the scams that abound.


----------



## skc (19 August 2011)

Julia said:


> Good Lord, Beattie, isn't what is already on this thread enough to deter you from this outfit?
> It's difficult to reconcile someone who has sufficient funds to be starting a SMSF being vulnerable to some of the scams that abound.




One of the victims of the Nigerian scams was a doctor! Greed makes one stupid I suppose.


----------



## lexd04 (24 August 2011)

After going through the cold call, and listening to the sales pitch, I politely declined.

Weeks later, i get another call (unrecognisable number, as i had saved their number in my phone) and it was another one of their sales goonies, calling for a follow up.
I (again) politely said that I had declined with the previous caller, and was staying with my current super.
He surprisedly exclaimed "you realise how much money you're losing doing that", and then started rattling off his sales script, as i tried to talk over him saying "i understand, however as i previously discussed with your colleague, i am not interested".

He then blatantly rudely (and borderline abusively) says "i don't understand you. you are losing money, and you still don't want to change to us? what is wrong with you? you need to have yourself examined"
at which point i say "yeah we're done" and hang up.

What the?? abusing a still prospective client? If this is any precedent for their fascist like customer service, and how much they really value you and your opinion (as if the exuberant fees and charges weren't enough to deter), RUN AWAY.


----------



## McLovin (30 August 2011)

If the name doesn't put you off (the only Royale I want is served in Paris with Cheese), then 1 minute on their website should. Anytime a financial services firm doesn't provide at least basic information about who the directors and senior management are alarm bells should go off.

And then you notice Royale Capital is a Corporate Authorised Rep of Rohmad Financial Services. I thought that name sounded familiar and I was right.



> At least two of Romad's authorised reps are former associates of property spruiker Henry Kaye. Another is Jamie McIntyre, who in 2005 was ordered by the Federal Court to stop or change the way he and one of his companies, 21st Century Academy, arranged, promoted and held live seminars in Australia.




Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/business/regulatory-loopholes-exposed-20110814-1isv3.html#ixzz1WTNnBHXP


http://www.smh.com.au/business/regulatory-loopholes-exposed-20110814-1isv3.html


----------



## Sidecar29 (31 August 2011)

Thanks everyone who commented on here; RC's insistence was starting to scare me. You have confirmed, & put my doubts into words.
    All the best folks, cheers for taking the time to post


----------



## bollinger (14 September 2011)

lexd04 said:


> After going through the cold call, and listening to the sales pitch, I politely declined.
> 
> Weeks later, i get another call (unrecognisable number, as i had saved their number in my phone) and it was another one of their sales goonies, calling for a follow up.
> I (again) politely said that I had declined with the previous caller, and was staying with my current super.
> ...




The reason why members don't post on this rubbish is the fact that so called experts like yourself who have obtained no information or done any research into what they actually do make assumptions. And if any good comments were written you can bet your bottom dollar that i will be targetted as someone who works there or some crapp....
Mclovin.... Romad services  have more than 80 representitives and the two that were doing the wrong thing got shut down quick smart... a click on the links provided and 2mins of reading sorts that out....
Meanwhile... pay managed fund fees to the big funds (AMP, MLC, etc) its just lazyness to have your money in one of these rediculous funds..... or at least have the common sense to set your own selfmanaged fund up...


----------



## McLovin (14 September 2011)

bollinger said:


> The reason why members don't post on this rubbish is the fact that so called experts like yourself who have obtained no information or done any research into what they actually do make assumptions. And if any good comments were written you can bet your bottom dollar that i will be targetted as someone who works there or some crapp....
> Mclovin.... Romad services  have more than 80 representitives and the two that were doing the wrong thing got shut down quick smart... a click on the links provided and 2mins of reading sorts that out....
> Meanwhile... pay managed fund fees to the big funds (AMP, MLC, etc) its just lazyness to have your money in one of these rediculous funds..... or at least have the common sense to set your own selfmanaged fund up...




Bollinger, it says your on the Sunshine Coast, I thought the Gold Coast was scammer central, has it moved north recently?


----------



## bollinger (14 September 2011)

McLovin said:


> Bollinger, it says your on the Sunshine Coast, I thought the Gold Coast was scammer central, has it moved north recently?




I rest my case.


----------



## McLovin (14 September 2011)

bollinger said:


> I rest my case.




OK let's have a look at your "case"...



			
				Bollinger said:
			
		

> Mclovin.... Romad services have more than 80 representitives and the two that were doing the wrong thing got shut down quick smart... a click on the links provided and 2mins of reading sorts that out....




As I understand your case is that it was more or less just a couple of rotten apples and not a pattern.



Here's 1



> SHADOW broker Sonray Capital Markets co-founder Russell Johnson's new business as an authorised representative of Romad Financial Services was revoked this month, days after its existence was exposed.




2 and 3



> At least two of Romad's authorised reps are former associates of property spruiker Henry Kaye.




4



> Another is Jamie McIntyre, who in 2005 was ordered by the Federal Court to stop or change the way he and one of his companies, 21st Century Academy, arranged, promoted and held live seminars in Australia.




5 (although not an auth rep but probably my favourite)



> Romad also provides external compliance for some entities, including FP Investment Partners, which has one director and major shareholder, Joshua Fuoco, who ASIC banned in 2010 from providing financial services for five years for "misleading and deceptive conduct" when he was at Elite Equities. Fuoco appealed, but the Administrative Appeals Tribunal (AAT) upheld the decision.




Maybe the good people at Rohmad didn't know about Fuoco, let's read on and find out...



> Deutsch was an external compliance consultant at Elite Equities from 2005 until 2009. During that period Elite's Fuoco recommended various financial products offered by Dollarforce to Elite clients. Clestus Weerappah, a Dollarforce director, was arrested in March and charged with 57 offences before Melbourne Magistrates Court in connection with an ASIC investigation into the collapse of the Dollarforce group.




Weird.


----------



## lexd04 (20 September 2011)

bollinger said:


> The reason why members don't post on this rubbish is the fact that so called experts like yourself who have obtained no information or done any research into what they actually do make assumptions. And if any good comments were written you can bet your bottom dollar that i will be targetted as someone who works there or some crapp....




Good to see you yourself are making assumptions:
- I never claimed to be an expert, i was simply sharing a story
- Of course I did research, and consistent with others in this thread, couldn't find any information about them, other than self published.


----------



## Agents (6 October 2011)

This thread has been going for over 12 months to date, 
I have been talking to one of the sales reps now for about 5 weeks, he keeps going over the same info, he even says "I havn't told you this yet but what we can do is"... and then tells me something he has already told me in a way that he thinks is new.

Reading the thread after 5 weeks of discussion, is annoying and refreshing, Annoying in why did I not find this thread weeks ago? thats my problem.
Refreshing, I thought it sounded too good to be true and I also thought the fees are too high.

With the markets not getting 20%pa, Is there any other reason for not going with them?


----------



## Poorboy (23 November 2011)

jedstar said:


> Does anyone know about this firm they are self manage super fund org, are they the real deal or another scam?




Did you get any more info from anyone ?  I have also been approached by them and it all sounds too good to be true ?  Expensive too....Is this just another scam?


----------



## Poorboy (23 November 2011)

lacto said:


> just been through the phone call email follow up process. these guys are a real "bargain" I will get my own personal wealth consultant and be generating at "least " 25 % p.a on my money . I asked why he was wasting time cold calling me when he could instead be busy generating his own 25 % and got the usual rubbish . Thei address of HOPE ISLAND is probably very apt.
> my own consultant would have cost $3900 upfront . Who needs Nigerians,  here is the dinki di aussie version




Is this a scam?  I have also been through the phone call and it all sounds too good to be true.....but I don't want to miss out IF it's all legit.


----------



## Poorboy (23 November 2011)

ducatijim said:


> I've just been through the whole sales pitch with this mob they wanted $5000 to sign up and $1300 a year! All the promises made but no guarantees, and I too asked the question, "if you can earn 25% on your investments what the hell are you doing wasting your time on the phone trying to talk me into doing it to?" I'd be selling my house for $400,000 invest it at 25% and sit back and make $100,000 a year! (Yea, right).
> In all honesty, if something sounds too good to be true..............................




I have also been through the phone call and it all sounds great - but is it a scam?  I would like to hear from some one - ANY one - who has actually signed up and is earning the 25% as promised . Thanks


----------



## prawn_86 (23 November 2011)

If it was legit, why would they sell it?


----------



## cl986 (23 November 2011)

I just wasted 40 minutes of my life today with "Royale Capital" which I wont get back. They are very convincing and (Justin G) sounded like he knew his stuff. He kept referring to a specialist high net worth broker "Matt" who (for a $5900 sign up and commissioned trading fees) could advise me of IPO's and unparalleld research on stocks worth investing in. 

Their one and only example of success is the one page spreadsheet of claimed equity trades which "Matt" returned a 27% profit... 
http://www.toptraderthinking.com/toptrader/files/N415_mkrasxrecs23sep2011trades.pdf
Interesting how this PDF links to a seperate site!

When I asked if I could contact one of their customers as a referral, none was forthcoming (they couldnt even give me the details of for another advisor!)

Google (street view) their address and it's a bunch of newly built residential apartments.

It's a co-incidence that I just saw a movie called "Boiler Room" on Foxtel the other day and imagined that this is how those poor customers got sucked into the hype.

Im loving this forum. Keep up the good work.


----------



## skyQuake (23 November 2011)

200 basis point brokerage. Nice.


----------



## Poorboy (23 November 2011)

Agents said:


> This thread has been going for over 12 months to date,
> I have been talking to one of the sales reps now for about 5 weeks, he keeps going over the same info, he even says "I havn't told you this yet but what we can do is"... and then tells me something he has already told me in a way that he thinks is new.
> 
> Reading the thread after 5 weeks of discussion, is annoying and refreshing, Annoying in why did I not find this thread weeks ago? thats my problem.
> ...




Hi - I have been through the phone calls and all the information I can find...but has anyone signed up with them and paid the $ 5000 ??


----------



## sacada (10 February 2012)

It seems that this thread is slowly changing from "is this a scam?" to "is this money for value?".

I have been canvassed and am considering it. I want my Super to be doing much better than it is at the moment. I don't mind paying high prices if I get quality service and a better return. They seem to be a company that just do the bookkeeping for you with some added "expert" investment advice as well as some bundling of moneys to give them leverage on deals.

My fear would be my Super suddenly disappearing. I can live with not making as much money as expected.

I checked and they are two companies "ActiveSuper" and "Royale Capital", and are both registered with ASIC. The street address on Google Maps is disturbing. Corner of nowhere, Hope Island, QLD. I did notice that both companies updated their street address in the last few months.

They explained to me that your Super is setup in a new company and you own that company. They have access to company's bank account (read only), which they do the appropriate bookkeeping each month. That's their ongoing fee. With apparently 2100 clients with a $137/month fee, they would be making good money from that. If that price is "the scam", then you would need to cover that amount with profit.

He did throw the f-bomb in a couple of times which surprised me from a service of this type.

Anyone else have more info?


----------



## skc (10 February 2012)

sacada said:


> It seems that this thread is slowly changing from "is this a scam?" to "is this money for value?".
> 
> I have been canvassed and am considering it. I want my Super to be doing much better than it is at the moment. I don't mind paying high prices if I get quality service and a better return. They seem to be a company that just do the bookkeeping for you with some added "expert" investment advice as well as some bundling of moneys to give them leverage on deals.
> 
> ...




This quote sums up my view.



> Whenever there is any doubt, there is no doubt. That's the first thing they teach you.
> 
> Sam (Dustin Hoffman) from Ronin - 1998




http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0122690/quotes


----------



## RoyaleCapital (15 February 2012)

*ROYALE CAPITAL – Part 2*

*Directors and Affiliates*

Jason Burrows, Director

With over 25 years hands-on experience in building and managing superannuation administration services and products, Jason Burrows, Director of ActiveSuper Pty Ltd, has been responsible for the creation of major self managed super fund administration products for such companies as Colonial First State, St George owned ASGARD, and SMSF distribution strategies and provision of SMSF administration services for dealer networks including Comsec, Commonwealth Private Bank, Commonwealth Financial Planning, Financial Wisdom, Advanteous, Ord Minnett and Goldman Sachs. Jason has the depth of commercial experience and knowledge in the structure, management and administration of self managed superannuation rarely matched in today’s market.

Royale Capital affiliate:  Share-trading services offered by BBY Pty Ltd

BBY Pty Ltd is affiliated with Royale Capital as the share-trading component of our panel of experts available to Royale Capital Private Wealth members.

BBY is an Australian independent financial services group offering the very best capital markets and investment solutions for high growth Australian companies, Institutional Investors and Private Clients.  BBY has offices in Sydney, Melbourne, Perth, Adelaide and the Gold Coast, plus international offices in London and New York.

BBY also has a network of international partners, including CIMB - one of the South East Asia’s largest and most successful banking groups - and since 1994, an equity partnership with Jefferies & Co, Inc, a New York-based global securities and investment banking group named in Forbes as "one of the world’s most admired companies" (March, 2011).

BBY has received plaudits and awards from the broking industry and the Australian business community more generally.  As an example, in 2008, BBY won an International Stevie Award for Best New Financial Product in the International Business Awards for their "Valuation and Momentum Monitor" approach to stock-picking. In 2008 they also won the "Best Corporate Deal of the Year" in The Australian Stockbrokers Foundation Hall of Fame for their capital raisings for Linc Energy, Australia’s leader in Clean Coal Technology.  

BBY Research Analysts continually receive awards for their stock coverage and trading insights and without exception, BBY’ analysts score in the uppermost quartile in the industries major peer reviews.

Royale Capital affiliate:  Insurance services offered by  A & M Insurance Services Pty Ltd 

A& M Insurance Services Pty Ltd (“A&M Insurance”) is affiliated with Royale Capital as the insurance broking component of our panel of experts available to Royale Capital Private Wealth members.

A & M Insurance is a Corporate Authorised Representative No 326327 of Gold Financial Pty Ltd AFS Lic. No. 291389, and has access to advisors with over 25 years industry experience.  A&M Insurance specialises in Life, Trauma, Income Protection and Superannuation insurance.  Although a Queensland based organization, A&M Insurance services clients throughout Australia with access to Advisors and Financial Planners nationally.

Royale Capital and ActiveSuper affiliate:  Audit Services provided by Stature ARW chartered Accountants

The Companies engage the services of Sydney-based  company, Stature ARW Chartered Accountants for all auditing requirements.  Stature ARW is an approved independent auditor as required by law.

Royale Capital and ActiveSuper affiliate:  Actuarial Services

The Companies engage the services of PriceWaterhouseCoopers for ongoing actuarial services.

*Royale Capital : Services*

Royale Capital Full Membership includes the following services:

RC Member Portal

•  Secure online username and password
•  Directors actions
•  Fund managers and substantial investments
•  Recommendations from our panel of brokers and traders
•  Mining reports
•  Market reports
•  Education Library
•  Online Educational courses
•  Books
•  Welcome pack with leather binder
•  Upcoming dividends
•  Education library with video tutorials
•  Price sensitive announcements
•  Substantial shareholder actions
•  Hands on or hands off trading services through our recommended licensed trader/s

SMSF

•  Trust deeds
•  Member and trustee minutes
•  Registration of the fund with ATO
•  Establishment of bank accounts
•  Rollovers from relevant institutions
•  Welcome Kit
•  Lost super search
•  Ongoing compliance and administration

Insurance

•  Life Insurance
•  Trauma Insurance
•  Income Protection insurance
•  Superannuation insurance

uROK

•  Personal development 33 day challenge workbook
•  CD

Property and Lending solutions

•  Wide range of services throughout Australia and the USA
•  Non-bank lending and mortgage solutions

As Royale Capital grows, the financial services offered to its clients will be extended.

*Costs and Fees*

To clarify the mis-quoted fees represented on the thread, the cost of full membership to Royale Capital is $5900 incl gst.  This fee may be paid through an existing or new Self Managed Superannuation Fund as a tax deductible expense to the fund.  This is the most popular option amongst Royale Capital’s client base as there is no immediate out of pocket expense incurred.

Again, to clarify the mis-quoted fees represented on the thread, the costs associated with the establishment and ongoing administration and compliance of Self Managed Superannuation Funds is as follows:  

_$1320.00	One-off Establishment Fee _including, but not limited to, preparation of trust deeds, establishment minutes, trustee declarations, preparation of roll-over transfer documentation, assistance with establishment of the bank account, provision of ATO roles and responsibilities guidelines.

_$1925.00 pa 	Annual Administration Fee _including audit and monthly reconciliation of the fund, all services relating to the administration, compliance and reporting of the fund, preparation of minutes and structures for client pensions, preparation and lodgement of PAYG tax instalment / BAS, notification to clients of corporate actions, annual audit and annual tax return.  

*Royale Capital Location*

The Companies are currently based off Hope Island Road at Hope Island in a large cluster of buildings often difficult to locate via GPS.  

In March 2012 the Companies will be relocating to Southport and we gladly invite ALL persons participating in or reviewing the thread to attend our offices at a mutually suitable time between the hours of 8:30 to 5:30pm, Monday to Friday, to discuss any concerns and to receive correct, factual information about the Companies, our purpose, our qualifications and our services.  [/FONT]


----------



## RoyaleCapital (15 February 2012)

Royale Capital Pty Ltd (“Royale Capital”), and its associated companies, subsidiaries and affiliates, has for some time monitored the Aussie Stock Forums “Royale Capital” online thread (the “Thread”) and the incorrect and unsubstantiated comments posted therein.  

As a legitimate ASIC regulated company, Royale Capital, after pressure from our very satisfied clients, hereby responds to the comments made on the Thread. The purpose of this response is to clarify the company’s background, purpose and services to ensure that no further misinterpretation and/or manipulation of the facts is represented on this site by unknown persons who have little to no knowledge or understanding of Royale Capital and/or its activities.  The response is separated into 2 parts due to the limitation of words allowable per post.

PART 1

*Background*

Royale Capital Pty Ltd (“Royale Capital”) and ActiveSuper Pty Ltd (“ActiveSuper”) (together  “the Companies”) are fully registered Australian owned and managed incorporated companies conforming to the rules and regulations as laid down by ASIC, all relevant government bodies and the laws to which companies operating within the financial services industry are bound.

As background, ActiveSuper is a Self Managed Superannuation Fund administration company, initially established in Sydney in 2007 moving to Queensland in 2009.  ActiveSuper was a successful company in itself prior to the establishment of Royale Capital, however as an SMSF administrator was not and is not licensed to provide financial advice to its clients.  

As such and due to an overwhelming demand from ActiveSuper’s extremely satisfied client base for ActiveSuper to provide additional services extending to financial advice, share-trading, insurance, property & mortgage lending, Royale Capital was established as an independent legitimate financial services company.   Together Royale Capital and ActiveSuper  offer a client-centric end-to-end financial services solution to clients wanting a one-stop shop for financial and wealth creation services.  

With respect to Royale Capital ActiveSuper, due to ActiveSuper’s superior online portal and product/service structure, ActiveSuper was requested by numerous financial institutions to provide a white label of its product, Royale Capital ActiveSuper being one of the abovementioned white labels.

*Status of The Companies*

Royale Capital Pty Ltd and ActiveSuper are fully registered Australian owned and managed incorporated companies conforming to the rules and regulations as laid down by ASIC, all relevant government bodies and the laws to which companies operating within the financial services industry are bound.

The Companies follow strict constitutional and company guidelines and criteria to ensure all statutory requirements are met and potential clients of the Companies are in a financial position to undertake membership, in particular control of a Self Managed Superannuation Fund should this apply. These guidelines and criteria are strictly adhered to and as such, there have been numerous occasions where membership to the Companies has been denied.  It is our goal to work with our clients to improve the financial position over the long term, not to cause financial hardship or chase short term, ill-gotten gains.

Due diligence is undertaken on all Royale Capital’s affiliates and associates who work  with our clients and these associations are closely monitored and scrutinized on an ongoing basis.

*Return on investment:  No guarantees just a guarantee of the best service possible*

Royale Capital offers its clients access to a network of financial services industry professionals ranging from share-trading to insurance brokers.  AT NO TIME has Royale Capital or any representative, agent or employee of Royale Capital guaranteed or specifically enumerated a return on investment.  At the very most Royale Capital can only demonstrate the types of returns that may be available to our clients, offer our clients the expertise of our share-trading and financial advice & planning services and monitor activity and progress to ensure, where possible, the best outcome for the client.  Investment returns will be determined by individual investment strategy, the level of risk undertaken, the level of advice given and received and the investment market itself.  We reiterate AT NO TIME has Royale Capital guaranteed investment returns.  

*Rohmad Financial*

In 2011, Royale Capital entered into an arrangement with Rohmad Financial (“Rohmad”), an Australian Financial Services Licence (“AFSL”) provider to become a Corporate Authorised Representative (“CAR”).  At the time, Rohmad, under their AFS Licence, were providing CARs to a significant number of financial services companies around Australia and it was Royale Capital’s understanding that Rohmad were specialists in providing that type of licenced support.  Royale Capital was charged a fee to use Rohmad’s AFSL under extremely strict conditions and in adherence to the numerous regulations laid down by ASIC and other related government institutions.    

After six (6) months of operation as a Corporate Authorised Representative of Rohmad Financial, Royale Capital was advised via email late on a Friday afternoon that Rohmad Financial was under investigation by ASIC and its AFS Licence had been suspended.  The suspension and subsequent investigation by ASIC was a result of Rohmad’s failure to perform the various duties required of an AFS Licenced provider under ASIC regulation.  As a result of ASIC’s investigation Rohmad’s AFS Licence was revoked.

On receipt of notification that Rohmad had been suspended and was under investigation, Royale Capital immediately resigned as a Corporate Authorised Representative of Rohmad and within a very short period of time from said notification had implemented a new AFS Licence arrangement with an alternate reputable AFSL provider.

At no time did Royale Capital have any knowledge, prior or otherwise, of Rohmad’s position with ASIC as this was not advised to Royale Capital until the suspension had been handed down nor, to the best of Royale Capital’s knowledge, was this information available in the public domain.

Royale Capital undertook a CAR licence with Rohmad in good faith and had no reason whatsoever to believe any breach by Rohmad of ASIC rules was occurring or had occurred.  Royale Capital acted swiftly and decisively immediately upon notification of such activity.

Royale Capital has no agreement, association or affiliation with any other person/s and/or companies mentioned in the Thread other than the six (6) month CAR licence with Rohmad.

*In Summary*

It is extremely unfortunate that there are “scam” organisations and unsavoury set-ups around Australia, particularly within the financial services arena, who specifically target unknowing citizens with the sole purpose of short-term gain often to the detriment of their clients.  Royale Capital and ActiveSuper are NOT one of these companies.  

As legitimate financial services organizations, the Companies face an ongoing battle, as do all lawful Australian financial services organisations, to stand apart from and above the disreputable companies who not only tarnish the industry but can also damage the reputation of both individuals and companies operating lawfully within the industry.  

To this end, Royale Capital and ActiveSuper WILL NOT tolerate unsubstantiated and unwarranted claims from any person/s that the Companies are anything but lawful and genuine financial services organizations providing a legitimate, high level and financially beneficial service to our clients. 

We acknowledge that Royale Capital’s services are not for everyone and each prospective client approached by a Royale Capital representative has the right of refusal and to request removal from our database.  It is not Royale Capital’s intention or undertaking to force unwanted, unnecessary and/or unsuitable services to prospective clients who have declined the services.  

However, if Royale Capital’s product/service is not suited to an individual this does not in turn give any person/s the right to enter into libelous debate or discussion against the Companies or to make unsubstantiated and uninformed statements to the detriment of the Companies. 

The Companies ask that any prospective client who requires clarification as to the validity, services, products, qualifications and/or experience of the Companies, contact Royale Capital directly to arrange a face to face appointment with the Director/s rather than rely on random comments from person/s who have no knowledge of Royale Capitals services and who hide behind makeshift names and aliases.

We trust the above clarifies our position and we are extremely happy to meet with any prospective client or person/s requiring further clarification.

*FOR CONTINUATION PLEASE REFER TO PART 2 POSTED IMMEDIATELY PRIOR*

Sincerely
The Directors of 
Royale Capital Pty Ltd and
ActiveSuper Pty Ltd


----------



## RoyaleCapital (15 February 2012)

jedstar said:


> Does anyone know about this firm they are self manage super fund org, are they the real deal or another scam?




Royale Capital Pty Ltd (“Royale Capital”), and its associated companies, subsidiaries and affiliates, has for some time monitored the Aussie Stock Forums “Royale Capital” online thread (the “Thread”) and the incorrect and unsubstantiated comments posted therein.  

As a legitimate ASIC regulated company, Royale Capital, after pressure from our very satisfied clients, hereby responds to the comments made on the Thread. The purpose of this response is to clarify the company’s background, purpose and services to ensure that no further misinterpretation and/or manipulation of the facts is represented on this site by unknown persons who have little to no knowledge or understanding of Royale Capital and/or its activities.  *The response is separated into 2 parts due to the limitation of words allowable per post.*

PART 1

*Background*

Royale Capital Pty Ltd (“Royale Capital”) and ActiveSuper Pty Ltd (“ActiveSuper”) (together  “the Companies”) are fully registered Australian owned and managed incorporated companies conforming to the rules and regulations as laid down by ASIC, all relevant government bodies and the laws to which companies operating within the financial services industry are bound.

As background, ActiveSuper is a Self Managed Superannuation Fund administration company, initially established in Sydney in 2007 moving to Queensland in 2009.  ActiveSuper was a successful company in itself prior to the establishment of Royale Capital, however as an SMSF administrator was not and is not licensed to provide financial advice to its clients.  

As such and due to an overwhelming demand from ActiveSuper’s extremely satisfied client base for ActiveSuper to provide additional services extending to financial advice, share-trading, insurance, property & mortgage lending, Royale Capital was established as an independent legitimate financial services company.   Together Royale Capital and ActiveSuper  offer a client-centric end-to-end financial services solution to clients wanting a one-stop shop for financial and wealth creation services.  

With respect to Royale Capital ActiveSuper, due to ActiveSuper’s superior online portal and product/service structure, ActiveSuper was requested by numerous financial institutions to provide a white label of its product, Royale Capital ActiveSuper being one of the abovementioned white labels.

*Status of The Companies*

Royale Capital Pty Ltd and ActiveSuper are fully registered Australian owned and managed incorporated companies conforming to the rules and regulations as laid down by ASIC, all relevant government bodies and the laws to which companies operating within the financial services industry are bound.

The Companies follow strict constitutional and company guidelines and criteria to ensure all statutory requirements are met and potential clients of the Companies are in a financial position to undertake membership, in particular control of a Self Managed Superannuation Fund should this apply. These guidelines and criteria are strictly adhered to and as such, there have been numerous occasions where membership to the Companies has been denied.  It is our goal to work with our clients to improve the financial position over the long term, not to cause financial hardship or chase short term, ill-gotten gains.

Due diligence is undertaken on all Royale Capital’s affiliates and associates who work  with our clients and these associations are closely monitored and scrutinized on an ongoing basis.

*Return on investment:  No guarantees just a guarantee of the best service possible*

Royale Capital offers its clients access to a network of financial services industry professionals ranging from share-trading to insurance brokers.  AT NO TIME has Royale Capital or any representative, agent or employee of Royale Capital guaranteed or specifically enumerated a return on investment.  At the very most Royale Capital can only demonstrate the types of returns that may be available to our clients, offer our clients the expertise of our share-trading and financial advice & planning services and monitor activity and progress to ensure, where possible, the best outcome for the client.  Investment returns will be determined by individual investment strategy, the level of risk undertaken, the level of advice given and received and the investment market itself.  We reiterate AT NO TIME has Royale Capital guaranteed investment returns.  

*Rohmad Financial*

In 2011, Royale Capital entered into an arrangement with Rohmad Financial (“Rohmad”), an Australian Financial Services Licence (“AFSL”) provider to become a Corporate Authorised Representative (“CAR”).  At the time, Rohmad, under their AFS Licence, were providing CARs to a significant number of financial services companies around Australia and it was Royale Capital’s understanding that Rohmad were specialists in providing that type of licenced support.  Royale Capital was charged a fee to use Rohmad’s AFSL under extremely strict conditions and in adherence to the numerous regulations laid down by ASIC and other related government institutions.    

After six (6) months of operation as a Corporate Authorised Representative of Rohmad Financial, Royale Capital was advised via email late on a Friday afternoon that Rohmad Financial was under investigation by ASIC and its AFS Licence had been suspended.  The suspension and subsequent investigation by ASIC was a result of Rohmad’s failure to perform the various duties required of an AFS Licenced provider under ASIC regulation.  As a result of ASIC’s investigation Rohmad’s AFS Licence was revoked.

On receipt of notification that Rohmad had been suspended and was under investigation, Royale Capital immediately resigned as a Corporate Authorised Representative of Rohmad and within a very short period of time from said notification had implemented a new AFS Licence arrangement with an alternate reputable AFSL provider.

At no time did Royale Capital have any knowledge, prior or otherwise, of Rohmad’s position with ASIC as this was not advised to Royale Capital until the suspension had been handed down nor, to the best of Royale Capital’s knowledge, was this information available in the public domain.

Royale Capital undertook a CAR licence with Rohmad in good faith and had no reason whatsoever to believe any breach by Rohmad of ASIC rules was occurring or had occurred.  Royale Capital acted swiftly and decisively immediately upon notification of such activity.

Royale Capital has no agreement, association or affiliation with any other person/s and/or companies mentioned in the Thread other than the six (6) month CAR licence with Rohmad.

*In Summary*

It is extremely unfortunate that there are “scam” organisations and unsavoury set-ups around Australia, particularly within the financial services arena, who specifically target unknowing citizens with the sole purpose of short-term gain often to the detriment of their clients.  Royale Capital and ActiveSuper are NOT one of these companies.  

As legitimate financial services organizations, the Companies face an ongoing battle, as do all lawful Australian financial services organisations, to stand apart from and above the disreputable companies who not only tarnish the industry but can also damage the reputation of both individuals and companies operating lawfully within the industry.  

To this end, Royale Capital and ActiveSuper WILL NOT tolerate unsubstantiated and unwarranted claims from any person/s that the Companies are anything but lawful and genuine financial services organizations providing a legitimate, high level and financially beneficial service to our clients. 

We acknowledge that Royale Capital’s services are not for everyone and each prospective client approached by a Royale Capital representative has the right of refusal and to request removal from our database.  It is not Royale Capital’s intention or undertaking to force unwanted, unnecessary and/or unsuitable services to prospective clients who have declined the services.  

However, if Royale Capital’s product/service is not suited to an individual this does not in turn give any person/s the right to enter into libelous debate or discussion against the Companies or to make unsubstantiated and uninformed statements to the detriment of the Companies. 

The Companies ask that any prospective client who requires clarification as to the validity, services, products, qualifications and/or experience of the Companies, contact Royale Capital directly to arrange a face to face appointment with the Director/s rather than rely on random comments from person/s who have no knowledge of Royale Capitals services and who hide behind makeshift names and aliases.

We trust the above clarifies our position, our purposes and our services and we are extremely happy to meet with any prospective client or person/s requiring further clarification.

FOR CONTINUATION PLEASE REFER TO PART 2 FOLLOWING

Sincerely
The Directors of 
Royale Capital Pty Ltd and
ActiveSuper Pty Ltd


----------



## tech/a (15 February 2012)

*I have one rule which has served me well.

If you can't control it don't be involved.*


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 February 2012)

Si fractum non sit, noli id reficere

gg


----------



## cynic (16 February 2012)

RoyaleCapital said:


> Due diligence is undertaken on all Royale Capital’s affiliates and associates who work  with our clients and these associations are closely monitored and scrutinized on an ongoing basis.






> After six (6) months of operation as a Corporate Authorised Representative of Rohmad Financial, Royale Capital was advised via email late on a Friday afternoon that Rohmad Financial was under investigation by ASIC and its AFS Licence had been suspended.  The suspension and subsequent investigation by ASIC was a result of Rohmad’s failure to perform the various duties required of an AFS Licenced provider under ASIC regulation.  As a result of ASIC’s investigation Rohmad’s AFS Licence was revoked.
> 
> On receipt of notification that Rohmad had been suspended and was under investigation, Royale Capital immediately resigned as a Corporate Authorised Representative of Rohmad and within a very short period of time from said notification had implemented a new AFS Licence arrangement with an alternate reputable AFSL provider.
> 
> ...




Am I to understand that Royale Capital conducts due diligence on all of its affiliates and yet somehow failed to discover these irregularities prior to receipt of notification from ASIC? Just how diligent is your due diligence?



> It is extremely unfortunate that there are “scam” organisations and unsavoury set-ups around Australia, particularly within the financial services arena, who specifically target unknowing citizens with the sole purpose of short-term gain often to the detriment of their clients.  Royale Capital and ActiveSuper are NOT one of these companies.






> As legitimate financial services organizations, the Companies face an ongoing battle, as do all lawful Australian financial services organisations, to stand apart from and above the disreputable companies who not only tarnish the industry but can also damage the reputation of both individuals and companies operating lawfully within the industry.





> To this end, Royale Capital and ActiveSuper WILL NOT tolerate unsubstantiated and unwarranted claims from any person/s that the Companies are anything but lawful and genuine financial services organizations providing a legitimate, high level and financially beneficial service to our clients.





> However, if Royale Capital’s product/service is not suited to an individual this does not in turn give any person/s the right to enter into libelous debate or discussion against the Companies or to make unsubstantiated and uninformed statements to the detriment of the Companies.




I believe that you've no need to fear denigration of your services from the criticisms of anonymous posters here, Royale, as they'll be hard pressed to surpass your own efforts in that regard.(I do wonder just how many investors would be confident in entrusting their hard earned to the management of any entity that claims that ASIC somehow beat them to the punch in uncovering irregular practices within the financial services industry).

In summary , methinks thou doth protest overmuch.


----------



## Joe Blow (16 February 2012)

I sincerely hope that we've seen the last of large font sizes in this thread. It's both unnecessary and very annoying.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 February 2012)

Thanks Joe,

As well as large font, the Crew of Royale Capital seem to have spelt the name of ROMAD CAPITAL, with whom they were involved, incorrectly in their post as Rohmad Capital.

It is ROMAD CAPITAL in any font I believe and makes interesting reading when googled. 

gg


----------



## McLovin (16 February 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Thanks Joe,
> 
> As well as large font, the Crew of Royale Capital seem to have spelt the name of ROMAD CAPITAL, with whom they were involved, incorrectly in their post as Rohmad Capital.
> 
> ...




Maybe they mis-spelt it when they did their "due diligence" as well and that's why nothing came up?


----------



## skc (13 July 2012)

A suspect financial outfit based on the GoldCoast!?! Who would have thought?



> The twin companies, Royale Capital and ActiveSuper, are run by Justin Gibson and Jason Burrows and, says ASIC, managed to amass $4.75 million from more than 200 investors.
> Advertisement
> 
> If ASIC is right, a goodly portion of that money was put into shares of companies incorporated in both the British and US Virgin Islands, which were supposed to be vehicles for investing in distressed properties in the US.
> ...


----------



## SONNOR (13 July 2012)

skc said:


> A suspect financial outfit based on the GoldCoast!?! Who would have thought?




refer: http://www.wealthprofessional.com.a...licensed-smsf-advisories-to-court-141602.aspx

ASIC is taking what it has described as two unlicensed “Queensland-based self-managed superannuation advice companies” to court for a litany of offences.
The regulator has stated that it has various concerns surrounding the two businesses, Royale Capital Pty Ltd and ActiveSuper Pty Ltd, including that they misled investors.
It will be taking the two companies and their directors to court later this month, and in the meantime has obtained interim court orders that prevent the two organisations from carrying on with what it described as “some of their activities”.
One of the major concerns is that Royale and Active were offering their SMSF clients shares in companies based in the US and the British Virgin Islands, when the appropriate disclosure documents had not first been lodged with ASIC. According to ASIC, representations were made to SMSF clients that these foreign companies were to use the funds raised to purchase distressed properties in the US.

ASIC alleges that various provisions of the financial services laws were not complied with by the two companies. These include:


operating an unlicensed financial services business;
requirement for adequate financial product disclosure to investors;
unsolicited hawking of financial products; and
the provision of misleading and/or deceptive information to investors.
It is unknown how the funds invested with Royale and Active have been used, and ASIC’s investigation into the matter is ongoing.
According to the court orders, Royale and Active – as well as their directors Justin Gibson and Jason Burrows – are restrained from:


dealing with any funds within the superannuation accounts of their current SMSF clients;
offering shares without the appropriate disclosure document;
debiting funds from their SMSF client accounts and further, debiting funds held in the Royale and Active company bank accounts, other than with client consent for ongoing administration of the SMSFs;
dealing with any funds held in controlled United States bank accounts; and
dealing with any real properties purchased with client superannuation funds.
Royale and Justin Gibson consented to the orders, pending a Federal Court hearing on 27 July.


----------



## bollinger (1 August 2012)

now i feel a bit silly.. anyway, interesting stuff...

www.rcglobal.com.au

new director, new website blah blah blah... glad i didnt get involved in any of their dodgy overseas investments. courts adjurned till the 25th aug.. lets see what happens.. how can asic then let it open straight back up again.. it just doesn't make sense?


----------



## lexd04 (29 April 2013)

http://www.financialstandard.com.au/news/view/26353335


----------

